

Just launched our beta – Watch videos, together. Feedback necessary - taylorhou
https://www.kalisi.tv

======
dang
This post got demoted by the voting ring detector. Submitters: it's not in
your interests to try to get upvotes for your posts. HN's software catches
most of this. Odds are that the accounts involved will be penalized.

Please just let your work speak for itself. A small number of reposts is ok.

------
DyslexicAtheist
... read and modify my data on youtube ...

would be nice to have some more info on privacy policy and general
documentation before hitting me with yet another chrome plugin ...

------
hanamizuki
Interesting idea, easy to start and I love the songs.

------
esdfsdfdf
probably want your first page as a description type page with an option to
start watching with friends

------
NewsReader42
Does not work.

~~~
taylorhou
? - are you on Chrome and what does not work?

